# Bean with Bacon Soup?



## trikstari (Sep 29, 2016)

So, I've been pondering this for a while now.

Growing up, my mom primarily cooked two soups for me and my sister. One being Campbell's Tomato soup, using whole milk instead of water, and the other being Campbell's Bean with Bacon Soup, using whole milk instead of water.

Why whole milk? Because it tastes better. It makes the soup thick and creamy and absolutely delicious. The secret is to cook the soup on low (on about 3, for our current electric range, it takes a while though), and stir constantly. If done correctly, it comes out nice and thick, with an almost off-orange color, and an taste that defies description, it is a perfect example of savory. Add in a grilled cheese sandwich made with plenty of butter? And you've got a perfect meal for a winter time food coma.

*The problem:* Campell's, is doing something wrong.

For the last, oh say 5 years or so, I've noticed something. I would buy some cans of Bean with Bacon soup, and maybe a third of them would have a.....horrible, absolutely HORRIBLE, copper taste (and smell). I would open these cans, and immediately be able to tell it was an affected can, and would have to throw it out.

And it's been getting more and more common. I'm not sure what is going on over at Campbell's, but I no longer purchase their soup because of this. (last time I tried to buy some, I got three cans, all three tasted like copper)

*The Question: *Does anyone have a recipe for homemade Bean with Bacon Soup, made with cream or whole milk, instead of chicken stock or water?

Or could I make some homemade Bean with Bacon Soup (with stock), reduce it down, and then add milk and thicken that up?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't have a recipe but there are many online of course.

Most soups are made with stock or water as the base and extra richness is achieved by adding milk or cream before serving. The best way to thicken is by pureeing a portion of the beans and liquid and adding the puree back in.

If you want a very good bean soup try making Ribollita. http://www.divinacucina.com/2015/01/trattoria-marios-ribollita/ There is no reason you couldn't add bacon or pancetta. The great thing about soup is it's easy to customize it however you want. It might be a little more work than you are looking for but it is so very good.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

most any of the italian minestra soups can be based in bacon and beans. Usually with some stock and tomato. No reason you couldn't take a minestra in a sort of bolognese direction with dairy.  

If you use a white bean for the base and are careful with the seasoning, skip tomatoes, puree some of the bean, you'll have a thick comforting soup with the appearance and  thickness of dairy all without dairy.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

phatch, why no tomatoes with white beans?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just to keep it looking like dairy. Sort of in the manner of white chili.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

K thanks.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

It won't change your perception or question but could it be a prescription medication that is affecting your tastes? I have come across that issue with some of my people and even myself when I was on high doses of iron.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Ain't that the truth! I had some IV antibiotic last Saturday and nothing tasted right for 3 days!


----------



## trikstari (Sep 29, 2016)

laurenlulu said:


> It won't change your perception or question but could it be a prescription medication that is affecting your tastes? I have come across that issue with some of my people and even myself when I was on high doses of iron.


I would think this, if it was just me. But every person in my household is getting this same copper taste. And if you google it, apparently Campbells is having this problem with a number of their soups.


----------

